# Sexing australian gecko species



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Document Dr. Danny Brown,QLD,Australia,given to me by Pr. Henrik Hjelling,Aarhus Universitet,Denmark,with kind permission for use.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Excellent Post !

Thanks


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

I add from my own knowledge than pics displayed for _Saltuarius_ leaf-tails are also valid for sexing _Phyllurus_ leaf-tail species.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

yes i agree.great sticky.so males just tend to have bigger testes then the female of course not having any:lol2: nice though.very usefull:no1:


----------



## Blakey (Aug 1, 2006)

hi, can you help me find out how to sex my moorish gecko, Teratoscincus microlepis(lesser wonder gecko?), and tokay gecko? The first two i have no idea about, and the tokay pictures i have seen were not so clear! 

any help would be cool

: victory: cheers blakey


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry, no experiance of the first two, and only ever had one tokay in for a few days whilst someone got a viv ready.

I was told at the time that only the males make a barking sound, females stay quite, but dont know how true this is.


----------



## thorrshamri (Jul 4, 2006)

Male tokays have large femoral pores and hemipenes pockets at the base of the tail,which females do not have at all.
Frog-eyed sexing is done in a similar manner.To avoid stressful handling,let your gecko go on a glass or plexiglass pane and have a look from underneath,you should see a line of pores on the thighs with a slightly waxy substance oozing from them if seen with a magnifying glass,and no pores on females.

Homemade material-for crested geckos,things are much simpler:lol2::

These are breeding adults from my collection:



As for gargoyle and crested juveniles,you can sex them from the age of 2 months,which is not a widely-known fact.Too often,people wait during for long months thinking they have a crestie female and get upset when big balls suddenly appear.It is reported to occur from the age of 5 months to over than 12 months before something is clearly visible in that area.
Pores are visible with a macro lens using the glass pane technique,here is a little juvie from my breeding,hardly 2 months old.This one is 100% male.



In redores area on the thigh and hemipenal swellings beginning to appear when gently pressed against a glass pane:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

really found this post intresting  Thanks


----------



## Mez-sez (Jul 15, 2007)

so basically males have HUGE balls then XD great post


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank You, my friend found this helpful


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

*giant day geckos*

do you know how to sex giant day geckos?


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

ARGGHH, i have frilled dragon, can you make a dragon one? Any dragon, bearded,frilled,water,rankins. He looks like he has hemipenis but theyir above the tail.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Good photos & helpful, thanks
MariaW:2thumb:


----------



## lokey69666 (Aug 5, 2008)

*New guy.*

hi everyone, 
i have a bearded dragon, a cornsnake and velvet gecko, my question is how do i tell which sex it is and how old and and and....
sorry to many questions


----------



## minxmagic (Jul 1, 2008)

in Australian magazine....Reptiles Australia...there is a full display of gendering geckos
im sure you would be able to order online a copy of the relivent mag
its a great read


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone be able to sex a barking gecko, we believe shes female


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, I am new and I have no friends on here  Would anyone like to be my friend?


----------



## Hawk (Apr 29, 2007)

Cockys Corny said:


> Anyone be able to sex a barking gecko, we believe shes female


 put up a pic of her underside and i should be able to tell you


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh why won't you be my friend? :sad::rant2::blowup::censor::devil::bash::whip:


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay! I got a friend and my firend is (Dum Roll) ~Hawk~ my best firend


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

I meant a drum roll! Sorry


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

whooops!


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah my bad


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ummm the main first post seems to be missing the documents mentioned??
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/27075-sexing-australian-gecko-species.html#post409939


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't see pics or link


----------

